# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Σύνδεση λαπτοπ με ρούτερ με καλώδιο

## george33

Γεια σας, έχω ο λαπτοπ στο σπίτι και δουλεύω με το wi-fi...θα ήθελα να συνδεθώ με καλώδιο ethernet  στο ρούτερ μπας και ανέβω λίγο σε ταχύτητα. Αυτό πως θα το κάνω; Γιατί συνδέω το λαπτοπ σε μια θύρα του ρούτερ αλλα ακομα έχω το wi fi ενεργοποιημένο. Πως δηλαδή θα πάρω ίντερνετ από το καλώδιο; 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nestoras

Απενεργοποίησε το wifi.....

----------

mikemtb (08-06-18)

----------

